# First photos with booth



## yorkie (Oct 30, 2011)

I just got through building this photo booth and light setup based on the pen photography 101 posted in earlier threads by Gerry Rhoades. 

I Would love your feedback.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Really sharp, I commented on the other post as well.


----------



## Akula (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the pens and blanks.  Only thing is with so many, your taking away the "special".


----------



## razor524 (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree, the photo looks pretty nice, it just is crowded and your eye doesn't know where to look.


----------

